# App for estimates, billing, notes, pics, everything!!!



## Stretch67

New Year, New GOALS!!!

Looking for an app that I can borrow/build a estimate sheet in.

Would like to add measurements etc while onsite looking at project. Automatically put a geo-tag so crews know where the place is. Also pictures with notes etc etc. Ideally, the measurements will be added into a automated table in the app so that by the time I'm done measuring, it will spit out the quote.

That way when we get the job, there's nothing (paperwork) to be passing on and explaining to production crews. They can just pull up the file on their phone, locate the job and get to work.

Then ideally when they are done, they can push the "invoice" button and the bill will get emailed to the customer.


Keep in mind that these are all one day jobs for this division of the company.

TIA!!!


----------



## Stretch67

Would also be nice to have a mobile CRM built in. A simple one, not with thousands of functions the likes of which take 5 years to learn.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Stretch67 said:


> Would also be nice to have a mobile CRM built in. A simple one, not with thousands of functions the likes of which take 5 years to learn.


several of my painters use joist
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joistapp.android.joist


----------



## vestapaint

I'm curious, did you find anything? 

I came across a website called PEP (Painter's Estimating Program) that does quotes so I registered for a free trial but I found it to be pretty fiddly.

Ideally I'd like to be able to provide an accurate quote on the spot to avoid all that back-and-forth with the customer.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting

If you have Apple there is an app called "Painter Pro". I am not too tech savvy but for someone willing to learn the app it could be beneficial. This is geared towards the estimating, plug in sqft and it calculates how much paint, its pretty broad though. 

Its a free download with in-app purchasing. Im sure if you spent the money on all those it would be a great app.


----------



## JoshA.

I just started using this software... the have a free version and so far it’s worked great for me. stackct.com. I recommend it. It’s fairly easy to use.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trevor

Have you looked at Timeero? You will like it. We use it for jobcosting and it’s got the job geotag.


----------



## Stretch67

Just as an update. Hired a developer and had the app built to my exact specs. We're still doing slight tweaks here an there, but we launched it this spring in our company and it's been great. Everything we want, and nothing we don't. Yes it was expensive. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_PatchandPaintPros

Hey Stretch -


Stretch67 said:


> Just as an update. Hired a developer and had the app built to my exact specs. We're still doing slight tweaks here an there, but we launched it this spring in our company and it's been great. Everything we want, and nothing we don't. Yes it was expensive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


What developer did you end up using?


----------



## Masterwork

Are you going to license /sell the app?


----------



## Stretch67

Ryan_PatchandPaintPros said:


> Hey Stretch -
> 
> 
> What developer did you end up using?


Found a freelancer on upwork.com

The platform its based on is Appsheet

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67

Masterwork said:


> Are you going to license /sell the app?


Its 100% custom made, specific to our work in wastewater/sewer linings. Would pry take some tweaking to work for anyone else.

At this point, there is far more money to be made running my business than selling apps. So probably not.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67

Masterwork said:


> Are you going to license /sell the app?


Its 100% custom made, specific to our work in wastewater/sewer linings. Would pry take some tweaking to work for anyone else.

At this point, there is far more money to be made running my business than selling apps. So probably not.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## alcordova

Stretch67 said:


> New Year, New GOALS!!!
> 
> Looking for an app that I can borrow/build a estimate sheet in.
> 
> Would like to add measurements etc while onsite looking at project. Automatically put a geo-tag so crews know where the place is. Also pictures with notes etc etc. Ideally, the measurements will be added into a automated table in the app so that by the time I'm done measuring, it will spit out the quote.
> 
> That way when we get the job, there's nothing (paperwork) to be passing on and explaining to production crews. They can just pull up the file on their phone, locate the job and get to work.
> 
> Then ideally when they are done, they can push the "invoice" button and the bill will get emailed to the customer.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that these are all one day jobs for this division of the company.
> 
> TIA!!!


I was just introduced to useSmartQuote.com. Awesome software


----------



## kentdalimp

I would say there are some really amazing things out there currently. A few years ago we had a demo with the guys from Plexxis Software. We debated switching but it would have cost us over $30,000 and the time spent doing an implementation (Moving away from Sage 100 - which we have spent 10's of thousands of dollars on over the years.)

While Plexxis was definitely the way of the future. The Cost/Benefit wasn't there for us. 

It's funny to see how everyone wants the newest, latest and greatest app, but the majority of people end up defaulting back to a spreadsheet in one form or another. 

I read this today: 


> Many folks outside of construction, think we just need more technology within the industry. They look at these reports that shown our lack of production growth relative to other industries. The outside picture that gets painted is one of neanderthals using "old" methods to construct buildings.
> 
> Truth is, construction is just as complicated as airplane manufacturing, or ship building. Basically you start from nothing and within this 3D space you are to construct something that can with stand fire, defy gravity, protect occupants from all elements of mother nature, route life saving systems such as oxygen, and climate control systems and everything has to work.
> 
> Truth is, you do not need another app. Another app is like the many highly touted quarterbacks that did not make it in the NFL. The athletic freaks. The strongest arm. The fastest legs.
> 
> Tom Brady is none of that. Yet his results outpace all the hype, flash and sizzle. Just like apps.
> 
> You need better planning and focus. Science shows it takes us 23 minutes to get back into focus after a distraction. Leave you inbox open? People constantly coming in and out your office? Constant calls? Texts? Notifications from this app? That app?
> 
> Like Brady, its not the flash. Its the focus and preparation.


While it's not true in EVERY scenario (Sometimes you do need a Backhoe, a shovel isn't good enough) it is true in a lot of aspects.


----------

